# What flashed in Deso 7/15?



## Kris M (Oct 22, 2003)

If anyone has info it would be helpful. Putting on Sunday 7/20
Kris


----------



## hiloper (May 3, 2012)

I called the BLM Price field office this morning, they said several areas received large rainfalls that evening, in particular, the Wrinkle Road and Nine Mile Canyon areas has significant wash-outs, might affect travel south from Sand Wash. The river office folks were out in the field, so might not have any more information until after the weekend.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Kris M said:


> If anyone has info it would be helpful. Putting on Sunday 7/20
> Kris


I wouldn't worry too much, happens all of the time in Deso. We have seen about 1/3 of the drainages flash from Jack Creek to Rattlesnake. Everyone except Joe Hutch has been minor and added a fun amount of uncertainty. Seeing a horizon line on Trail was weird the day after a big storm but it was fun wave train that only lasted a year. Luckily by the time monsoon hits most of the trees and debris that get blown out of the side canyons get lodged pretty quick on islands, etc. 

Will be interesting to see where it hit if anybody was nearby. When I lived in Moab you could predict pretty accurately which canyon blew out by the color of the river. 

Phillip


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

I think the biggest hazard is the amount of time it is taking to get all the little sticks and stuff out of the floor lacing- what a mess!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

wyosam said:


> Anyone get to see it, or know what canyon it was? We were at our last camp (Nefertiti) last night and water rose a foot + pretty quick, then lots of wood, then super red this morning. Looking at the USGS site, it was about a 1000cfs bump on the Green River gauge.
> 
> Great trip, bugs not bad after our first camp.


Friend just got off the river and said Coal Creek blew out massively: changed gravel bar on left, debris on both side of river, larger mudbank on left and he said the entry and landmarks were noticeably different.

Will be fun to see if the changes survive until October for our next float.

Phillip


----------

